# Holster for Browning Black label compact



## SSGTGayle (Jan 28, 2021)

Looking for a pancake style holster for a browning black label compact 380. The new compacts are 4 1/4 barrel length


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Man! That is one good looking pistol.
Sorry I can't answer your question about holster availability but I'm very interested in those pistols. 
I guess I'm looking for a range report with an eye toward reliability. A guy had one at the range a few days ago. He said his has been absolutely trouble free. When they first came out there were reports of reliability problems. Enough so that I didn't buy. Now I'm tempted to give one a try anyway. 
How has yours been functioning? How many rounds fired? 

Back to the holster question.
Holster availability can be a problem with a model that has not sold into the thousands or less. If you can not find a maker that catalogs a holster of the type you want you may have to go with custom made. Sorry, that's all I got. Good luck in your search.

Sam


----------



## SSGTGayle (Jan 28, 2021)

I’m going to custom holster “tucker Gun leather “, they’ve made holsters for my Kimber CPD ULTRA in the past and produce quality products


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Just buy a hybrid for a similar style/size pistol, use a heat gun to heat up the kydex, form it. Done. I got tired of looking and paying $100 a pop so I started doing this. I bought sheets of kydex so I didnt have to keep reforming but use the same hidden hybrid backer for several kydex shells.


----------

